

Ask HN: At what point could exe's run on Linux - bischofs

With the slow but seemingly eventual open sourcing of .NET, at what point could native windows programs run on linux? Or what is preventing this from happening that would need to be changed?
======
mattkrea
Windows Presentation Foundation and WinForms will not likely be open sourced
so I doubt it will be anytime soon. Many console applications will likely run
today with a recompile.

